# Welcome to The Great Outdoors!



## Bob Hubbard

Welcome to The Great Outdoors.

No, this isn't the John Candy movie. 

This is an area to talk about all those things we do in the outdoors.  Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Hiking, Boating, Spelunking, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## bydand

Too nice!  Cannot wait to see what everybody else does other than MA's.


----------



## Ping898

You ought to just move the MA-Caver thread here right now.  If that isn't the great outdoors, than nothing is....


----------



## MA-Caver

Spelunking? 

SPEE-LUNKING? 

Who the hell does *THAT?* 

I am a caver and I go C-A-V-I-N-G  (or have you not read Flatlander's thread?)

Ceicei does too  
So does Sukerkin, I was surprised to find out  


			
				Sukerkin said:
			
		

> Wonderful to hear opinions from people I trust about conditions I've never had to experience :tup:.
> I've had an extensive caving and camping history (mostly done via bicycle power so I can concur utterly with the 'reduce weight' motif! ) but never had to deal with environments that include truly dangerous (non-human) predators.
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55104&page=2




Cavers rescue spelunkers and spelunking is the sound that they make when they hit the water.


----------



## Makalakumu

Oh Bob, I'm going to deluge this place with fishing, hunting, camping, backpacking, and/or wilderness threads.  THANKS!!!!!  You are the BEST!!!!


----------

